# Petunia at 5 months



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Petunia just made 5 months old last week and weighs 8 lbs. My daughter took some Easter pictures of her, but the photos were too big. I tried resizing them at http://shrinkpictures.com so here I am testing it out.

Petunia is a real clown, she enjoys being the center of attention.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so adorable, love those eyebrows!!


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

What a beautiful puppy, she is so sweet.
Your pictures are gorgeous, wish I could take pictures like that.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh so beautiful, I love the eyebrows!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable in her little basket!!
Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Cute! I also love the eye brows! And.................How did you get your Hav to stay in that basket while you walked away and got the camera ready?????????

Us picture takers WANT to know.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Petunia!!!
How much does she weigh now?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute, putting her in the basket was a great idea!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love how she is laughing in the second picture. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Just darling! Where did she get those eyebrows??? 

Suzy


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Petunia has a long lost sibling! Mochi is 5 months old last week and weighs 8 lbs. and has eyebrows  What's Petunias birthday? She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I wish the Easter bunny would have brought me that basket. She is a doll.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous! How about some more pictures?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, she is adorable! I think those pictures need to be in the April challenge thread, and they are calendar worth.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What an absolute doll !!! Like Linda, how did you ever get her to pose for the picture? My two would have hopped out and had it half chewed before I ever got to say "say cheese." 

She is gorgeous and I love her eye brows !!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh she is beautiful!!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> What an absolute doll !!! Like Linda, how did you ever get her to pose for the picture?


I work with Petunia everyday on basic commands to sit and stay. I reward her with a treat every time she obeys the command. I simply placed her in the basket, and gave the stay command and my daughter took the picture. We are lucky Petunia is extremely well behaved.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

She is just too darned cute.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWW!! You have to submit that for the calendar next year..:biggrin1:


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Carefulove said:


> Gorgeous! How about some more pictures?


Here is one of Petunia and my daughter.

Thanks for all the wonderful comments. Everyone here is so kind and that makes this forum so wonderful.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Petunia is a sweetie! A very cute Easter "treat" too! I wish the Easter bunny would of brought me that basket!:becky:

<----:eyebrows: I like "em !:becky:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a cutie, Petunia is just beautiful! Love her coloring. Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Both are beautiful girls. I see all your plants and landscaping in the background. What I want to know, is how do you stop Petunia from eating them? We got small dogs so they wouldn't destroy our back yard.....don't ask us how that's working out. We have 3 small magnolia trees we just planted last year...they get smaller and smaller and smaller. They don't pull leave by leave, they pull off branch by branch. 

Please, someone tell me this just puppy stuff and next year they will be mature, behaved and not destroy my landscaping.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I
View attachment 22456
Petunia!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter ate flowers when he was a puppy and Murphy loves impatiens. I move him away and tell him no when he does, Scooter outgrew it so I hope he does too!


----------



## Mommy2Elvis (Apr 7, 2009)

Awwww she is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Petunia is so cute. Great pictures.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ohhh, she's so sweet. And she looks so happy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

She is so cute and she has a little sparkle of fun in her eyes.


----------

